# What California Legislature and Governor Did - its over



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Tomorrow Jerry Brown goes on vacation, and so today was the day he acted on the gun bills placed before him. Here is what he did as I'm told:

SB880 is an effective "assault weapons ban" as you and I know the left defines and assault weapon. It requires that a magazine be affixed. CA gun owners managed to skate this for 10 years with a so called bullet button that the left managed to just eliminate as an option. Bad news for you all is that so called assault weapons just got more expensive for 6 months as CA's consume them, but good news is for free states - the CA's are out of the market Jan. 1, 2017

SB 1235 as I understand it the people of CA will need a license and have a background check done to get said license in order to buy ammo. License fee to be $25. Also bans mail order ammo. Bad news for you guys in free states is ammo competition is going to soar for six months, but the good news is there won't be much after that - CA is 10% of the nation by the way.

SB 1446 Requires any magazine over 10 rounds not in the hands of LE be turned in, sold, shipped out of state or destroyed. Ha ha ha. Not funny. 

AB 1511 Bans the loaning of firearms. Nope, you can't even let a buddy shoot that M1A or Colt LE you just got - ever.

AB 1695 Makes some non-violent misdemeanors punishable by prohibitions on owning firearms. SO your probation might be over but your perma ban remains.

Headed to court, will likely not be overturned, and now available to all states, counties and cities thank you CA.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Jerry brown has sucked a long time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The South is a completely different mindset than The Peoples Republic of Kalifornia.
The right to keep and bear arms is written into the Florida Constitution, for example.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The South is a completely different mindset than The Peoples Republic of Kalifornia.
> The right to keep and bear arms is written into the Florida Constitution, for example.


Pennsylvania too. "The right of the citizens to bear arms in defense of themselves and the State shall not be questioned."


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Pennsylvania too. "The right of the citizens to bear arms in defense of themselves and the State shall not be questioned."


 You missed the part that say liberals can over ride any thing they wish.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

any appeals will be struck down by the 9th circus...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No it is not over. This is a trial run. If they can take your mags without compensation , your guns are next. This is step one more to follow.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> No it is not over. This is a trial run. If they can take your mags without compensation , your guns are next. This is step one more to follow.


Agreed. One little regulation at a time. The silliest thing about this is that all these regulations and laws won't do a damn thing to stop crime or terrorism and they know it. The sheeple, however, don't know it. Then again, as we all know, it's never been about our safety, mass shootings, or terror prevention. It's been about disarming the American public. No free press, no guns, no resistance.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

SCOTUS just let stand other state's assault weapons bans, California will be no different. California may be 10% of the national population but very, very few of that number are shooters. Ammo will be fine.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

let me know if it stop even one shooting. California is a joke.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Gov "Moonbeam" is kind of like Obama, he knows what is best for the whole left coast. He will try to convert the other states to his enlightenment. I am so glad we left that state over 20 years ago.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Can we vote to toss CA out of the Union?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Can we vote to toss CA out of the Union?


I keep hoping they will vote to toss Texas out of the Union. It seems no one north of OK likes Texas. I'm ok with that.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the laws will stay intact - no matter what - but if the country explodes at the end of this month or in between til the elections - a WHOLE lot of CA gunowners that would have abided by the new laws - will be saying in unison "Pizz on that" .... not enough people around anymore with personal upfront experience with the 1992 Central LA Riots .....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

California's gun sales break records - San Jose Mercury News

CA Gun sales appeared to run about 8% of the nations.



csi-tech said:


> SCOTUS just let stand other state's assault weapons bans, California will be no different. California may be 10% of the national population but very, very few of that number are shooters. Ammo will be fine.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

#forceCAexit. Ha ha I like it



Camel923 said:


> Can we vote to toss CA out of the Union?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

It's time to consider making Jefferson the 51st state, too many Califorinians not being represented anymore.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

As bad as the California laws are the changes Hawaii has made causes me much more concerned


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> It's time to consider making Jefferson the 51st state, too many Califorinians not being represented anymore.


we keep trying but and the movement keeps growing. Just need the Feds to okay it....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Jefferson would result in three likely conservatives in congress. One in the house and two in the senate. The left will not let that happen.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The city of LA passed a law a few years ago that DEMANDED anyone with a high capacity mag (10+) turn them in immediately. Do you know how much compliance they've had? ZERO! Not a single law-abiding citizen or gang banger, no one. Same goes here.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> The city of LA passed a law a few years ago that DEMANDED anyone with a high capacity mag (10+) turn them in immediately. Do you know how much compliance they've had? ZERO! Not a single law-abiding citizen or gang banger, no one. Same goes here.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


if the crap hits the fan again in LA, like in 1992 - the coppers had a hell of a shoot out back then .... the black gangs had a truce so they could concentrate on shooting cops ... the average sheeple CA resident is going to find out exactly how badly they are ****ed ....

the asians thru up temp bunkers and battled the blacks trying to burn them out for almost 10 days - following the riots they built reinforced bunkers and stockpiled arms/ammo & food - new generation kept up & ready to go??? .... that's one group that won't be complying


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

I can see the only way to implement the Magazine restrictions will be to go door to door and search. That's the day the S**T will really hit the fan!
They still can't do warrant-less searches in this state, can they? Wish I wasn't too old to pull up stakes and leave...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Anyone need this book? pm me....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

100% accurate.

However people in LA and soon CA can't even get them.



Sasquatch said:


> The city of LA passed a law a few years ago that DEMANDED anyone with a high capacity mag (10+) turn them in immediately. Do you know how much compliance they've had? ZERO! Not a single law-abiding citizen or gang banger, no one. Same goes here.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> 100% accurate.
> 
> However people in LA and soon CA can't even get them.


Vegas is a short 4 hour drive. I mean, I would never do that but I suppose there are those that might.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't believe Tennessee would ever pass any such laws, and if they did the folks in my section of the East Tennessee mountains would likely not comply. However, that being said, an investment in 8" pvc might be a good "just in case" idea..


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

New info coming out. 

First the ammo ban is still on the people's ballot. Here is a chuckle for ya: if adopted by the people in the Nov election it goes into effect Jan 1 2017, and if rejected we get a year more or jan 1 2018 how is that for democracy. I can't even to imagine the stupid on that one. The ammo law is tough too. No person to person sales, no shipping ammo to CA except to licensed dealers, and if an out of state dealer sales to a CA resident then CA wants to charge them with a crime, LOL I laugh but isn't that sad. Here is the sick thing, think of this:

I sail around the world in a nice boat. My boat registry is in FL because it's cheaper then CA. So I sail top FLOOR, dock, go to a LGS, buy ammo and the dealer in FL just committed a felony in California. Me too but the dealer wouldn't even know. Wow. Such fubar.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Just more reasons to either move if you live there and for vacationers to never visit. 

I would strongly suggest we cut all energy exportation and water exportation. Let it turn back into the godforsaken desert it should be.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Turn it into a sanctuary state and then its own country...then we free people can watch them decline into bankruptcy and eventually to canibalism...just don't let them into your state!!!! 

We can set charges all along the san andreas fault line and hope and pray it seperates and allows CA to slide away from the main land.... The state is lost...just as New York is Lost....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

New guy 101 said:


> Turn it into a sanctuary state and then its own country...then we free people can watch them decline into bankruptcy and eventually to canibalism...just don't let them into your state!!!!
> 
> We can set charges all along the san andreas fault line and hope and pray it seperates and allows CA to slide away from the main land.... The state is lost...just as New York is Lost....


It pains me to say this but the Great State of Texas is close to being lost too.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> It pains me to say this but the Great State of Texas is close to being lost too.


At some point we may just surprise you.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

In less than 10 years this whole country will be like this or worse.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

inceptor said:


> At some point we may just surprise you.


I hope so. God Bless Texas!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

This is what happens when you let the wrong people take office. Obviously a majority of Californian's support these laws otherwise there would be an outrage and politicians would be fired. I would say its time to move out if you want your gun rights and live in California.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> This is what happens when you let the wrong people take office. Obviously a majority of Californian's support these laws otherwise there would be an outrage and politicians would be fired. I would say its time to move out if you want your gun rights and live in California.


As a resident of San Francisco, and a registered Republican, I'm an extreme minority. Hence I'm very use to the problems of losing gun and other rights. Leaving outright is not yet an option for me, but will happen. I just need a few more years before I can make the move to Ireland permanently. Right now I can spend almost half a year in Ireland. I'm not even sure what guns I've purchased that I can keep there with me. Honestly I've reached the point where I just don't want anyone to know what I have and prefer to just hide them and keep them for emergencies only.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

stowlin said:


> As a resident of San Francisco, and a registered Republican, I'm an extreme minority. Hence I'm very use to the problems of losing gun and other rights. Leaving outright is not yet an option for me, but will happen. I just need a few more years before I can make the move to Ireland permanently. Right now I can spend almost half a year in Ireland. I'm not even sure what guns I've purchased that I can keep there with me. Honestly I've reached the point where I just don't want anyone to know what I have and prefer to just hide them and keep them for emergencies only.


I feel bad for you guys I really do. It sucks that your rights get trampled on like they do and while they're limited you do still have options if you want a gun for home defense or shtf. If I was living in California I would totally steer clear of anything small caliber/high cap and would get a good 1911, .357 revolver, a pump shotgun, and a M1 Garand or SKS if they're still legal.

Now that I think about it, it might be time to make those investments even living in the gun friendly state that I do. Never know what will happen if the election goes the wrong way in November.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

33 years in CA - it was so much better when I first moved there...and then more and more of a cesspool. I was SO happy to leave last year! Within 2 weeks I was carrying, concealed, where I tried for years in CA, but NO way - not in San Diego anyway. It was more than guns that led us to leave, it was the overall cost of living, declining business, and the communist attitudes.

My fear is that the bad CA starts spreads to other states...I fear for this Country as it's slowly being flushed down the toilet. I really feel we need a reboot and We the People need to take back over and start from scratch...

Sad...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

California has a referendum process called the veto referendum. If requires 370k signature in 90 days and then the measure is voted on in a general election. If the NRA does not support such an endeavor they can suck on their next empty dues envelope.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I hope so. God Bless Texas!


Do we have to send some Volunteers down to Texas?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Do we have to send some Volunteers down to Texas?


Maybe but I don't think so. The legislature as had hearings lately on secession. This is the first time anyone in Austin has actually listened and discussed it. Whatever happens, it won't happen quickly unless the govt does something extremely more stupid than they are already doing.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> It pains me to say this but the Great State of Texas is close to being lost too.


Texas just voted in open carry so I wouldn't worry about them quiet yet but it could be in the pipework. Most states with stupid laws like California, New York and Illinois are passing laws on the state level based on problems localized in the big cities of that state like New York City, San Fransisco, Las Angeles, Chicago, etc. I can tell you from experience that people from Southern Illinois feel the same way about guns that their neighbors in Southern Indiana and Northwestern Kentucky do but they got the short end of the stick because of Chicago politics.


----------

